# A day in the life of the Panama Canal



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

A nice bit of fun for those who have not see it that fast...

http://www.boreme.com/boreme/funny-2007/panama-canal-time-lapse-p1.php


----------



## avonbank (Feb 10, 2007)

An interesting web-site. Well spotted.

avonbank.


----------



## Graham McMorine (Jan 4, 2007)

Shall look forward to cruising thro`these locks in Feb.,2008. Very interesting


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

i hope you dont go through it so quickly graham.......

thanks for the post...... tonga


----------



## randcmackenzie (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, it is interesting.

Did anyone notice the Udevallavarvet 54,000 tonne Norobo class OBO locking up, going to anchor and then locking down again?

Must have had a change of orders half way through.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

randcmackenzie said:


> Yes, it is interesting.
> 
> Did anyone notice the Udevallavarvet 54,000 tonne Norobo class OBO locking up, going to anchor and then locking down again?
> 
> Must have had a change of orders half way through.


Yes, that was quite odd to see.


----------



## notnila (Apr 26, 2006)

Phew!!! Only went through once in a"Baron Boat",but at a more leisurely speed.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*panama*

HI Graham,
Don,t forget to take some carrots for the "Mules"....
enjoy Derbyroy(Jester)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Panama web cam*

Tonga, great find this one mate ,did you click on the Bulk carrier overcome by storm at the end of the web images ,some really good shots.
nice one ,Derby(Applause)


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Great find,did anybody see the file of the NZ Inter-Island Ferry that came up down the side-bar ? Hope they had the trucks and cars chained down !

Cheers

Andy


----------

